

You’re nothing more than a mass of habits - mainevent
http://blog.willjennings.net/6/youre-nothing-more-than-a-mass-of-habits/

======
tessellated
Vimes is described in Pratchett's Guards! Guards! as a "skinny, unshaven
collection of bad habits marinated in alcohol".

------
hugofierro
“Watch your thoughts, for they will become actions. Watch your actions, for
they'll become... habits. Watch your habits for they will forge your
character. Watch your character, for it will make your destiny.” Margaret
Thatcher

~~~
darwinGod
Buddha had summarized that very succinctly "What we think, we become " :-)

~~~
stephengillie
"You'll go where you're looking. Don't look down or you'll fall over."

Motorcycle training

------
pfortuny
You've just discovered this? Honestly, Aristotle's ethics is all about habits:
keeping and nurturing 'good' habits (virtues) and preventing 'bad' ones
(vices)...

So... welcome to maturity.

~~~
gagan2020
You are right, I think he is carried away by his experinces. Actually, Book
'The power of Habit' (which I am also reading) is more about how habit forms
and how to change/replace any Habit (from bad to good), whether it is
Individual, Organization or Society. It is 'how' that is important here.

For Individual part, I am planning to launch an app for addicts so that they
could also get benefit from same principles. I believe in that cue, routine,
reward cycle. But, For creating app I need to do my own research for
individual cases.

------
kiba
I also discovered that forming habits doesn't mean it takes 21 days or 30 days
or whatever nice round number people like to trout. To me, by 21 days to 30
days, something I am trying to make a habit is well on its way to becoming a
habit.

I managed to add a bunch of habits such as doing math at khanacademy, writing
500 words a day, measuring data points on my body such as blood sugar, weight,
steps, sleeping time, pulse rate, and blood pressure.

------
creatrixcordis
nice post BUT: i brush my teeth because i want to keep them clean, minus the
tingly feelings since my tooth paste doesn't have the chemicals, and according
to your technique, you are reducing us to this reward model which actually is
detrimental to our psychological progress as human beings, i don't need a cue
to depend on when i want to do something, i know what i want to do and i go do
it, using your technique you are perpetuating distrust in our own minds and
un-confidence in our thinking process by relying on placing cues in our
immediate environment to trick us into doing things, i sense a habit of
distrust of our abilities coming on and slithering through our psyches, you
want to make people feel confident about their decision processes not insecure
about relying on external cues, i mean i tend to think we are slightly more
advanced than lab rats, but then again that is why advertising is so
successfull, because we really do operate on this reward model and most of us
don't know what we need or want and think some third party might

~~~
jakejake
I agree the tooth brushing example was detrimental to the point of the post.

You could also say, I put on my underwear after drying off merely out of habit
and the underwear cartels make their cottony underwear so smooth merely to
provide a pleasant reward for my ass cheeks. But, in fact I put on my
underwear for a variety of practical reasons and the smoothness is not really
a reward.

The snack break example was more to the point. That's a voluntary thing that
becomes routine, but could be skipped with no social repercussions.

------
tomrod
I'm not sure "mass" is the appropriate collective term for habits. Perhaps
"collection" serves better here.

I'm more than my habits, Aristotle aside. I'm an economist and a programmer
and a father. The last causes disruptive change to habits more often than not.

------
zerostar07
A mass of habits and addictions, so behavioristically pessimistic yet quite
true. I think a more useful question would be: what habits should you acquire?

------
dsirijus
No, I'm not.

------
pyrotechnick
You're especially nothing more than a mass of habits if one of those habits
happens to be attempting to render all life nothing more than a mass of
habits.

~~~
alexknowshtml
You're actually a big sack of chemicals, mostly water. It's actually
remarkable that those chemicals manage to form such complex and remarkable
things as habits.

~~~
pyrotechnick
You've been sold a lie.

There's a reason it's called Gene EXPRESSION.

